# Aftermarket Glock mags



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone here use aftermarket Glock mags? Or, like me, do you just stick with factory mags?

The aftermarket ones are not that much cheaper. I just stick with the Glock branded ones, personally. I KNOW they will work 100%


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Factory Glock mags are pretty much bullet proof and the springs may last for decades. 

They are inexpensive compared to other manufacturer's factory mags. I don't see any benefit of using anything other than factory Glock mags for Glock. 

I'm a big proponent of only using factory mags in my pistols with one exception, Mec-gars in Beretta's will suffice.


----------

